# AF - Any ideas on blood loss



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hello Girls

I wonder if you could throw any light on a problem that I have at the moment?

I had my initial appointment at the clinic last THursday and they did an Transvaginal scan. They could see the right tubes etc where there were nice follicles growing, but could not see the left hand side because they thought possibly my bowel was in the way. (They did reassure me that this was nothing to worry about).

ANyway, on Saturday, admittedly after a general anesthetic for a knee operation, I noticed that I had some blood loss which was mingled in with some mucus.The mucus didnt surprise me as it was around day 16. ANyway, since then, I am now losing a fair bit of brown blood which whilst not heavy is enough to need regular attention (If you know what i mean).

I did phone the clinic to ask advice and they promised to get back to me but I am still waiting. (As we have only had the initial consultation, i dont like to keep phoning them up with my problems, when they probably have loads of people going actually thru tx that need the phone line free.

Any ideas please because I am starting to worry. I have never had any mid cycle bleeds and therefore am concerned if they disturbed anything last week?

THanks for your help.

Dawn


----------



## Rosie3 (Sep 9, 2003)

hi dawn

sorry to hear you are experiencing this as i know it is really worrying when you don't know why it's happening.

I'm not a nurse so won't attempt to answer your question but i have a similar problem this month so i was wondering if jeanette or mel could answer mine too.. (sorry J&M if i was supposed to post a new question still getting used to how the site works!)

I started bleeding on day 18 (after provera and clomid) and my consultant gynae told me this was a natural af even though i had taken the medication. this was because i have recently had a laparoscopy so things are settling down. it has been going on for nine days now and whilst i'm sure this is the reason why i'm just concerned it has been going on for longer than an af 'normally' should and i'm confused re my cycle now. have you ever heard of this before?
i too don't feel i can keep calling but i will if it is still going on next week
thanks
rosie
xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls,

I hope i can help settle your mind a bit - bleeding inbetween cycles is very common, it is also commonly unexplained, after having any gynae procedure or anything to do with infertility (previous tx) you will sometimes experience some bleeding, this is more than often brown discharge (very old blood) that needs to be flushed out of your system, hence it dont mind when it comes out, even when you least expect it.

Please try not to worry as any interference with your regular cycle can result in breakthrough bleeding.

I hope your clinic gets back to you soon Dawn and can ease your mind a little more.

Try not to worry girls - it happens a lot.

Mel

x x


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks girls for your reply!
YOu know how we like to worry! I am just paranoid in case they dislodged a cyst or something that i didnt know was there?

I'll stay calm and see what happens.

Cheers
Dawn x


----------



## Rosie3 (Sep 9, 2003)

thanks mel & dawn
i am a big worrier too!! (as you can probably tell) 
let me know how it goes dawn - hope your knee is ok too! 
rosie
xxx


----------

